# Please explain the pros and cons to gutters.



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

We bought a townhome this summer and there are no gutters / eavestroughing on it. It's a 2-storey townhome, so about 80% of the roofline is 2-storeys up. The other 20% is the front of the recessed garage, and also the main entrance/porch roof.

The path to our main (side) entrance is almost directly under the roofline.

Anyhow, what are the pros and cons to eavestroughing? We live in an area that gets a lot of snow as well as a lot of freezing rain and freeze/thaw cycles. (Ottawa valley, eastern Ontario). I recall that in the manual for the home (if it were only that simple!) that the previous owner left us, it said that adding gutters can and usually does void the shingle warranty due to the high likelihood of ice/snow build up destroying the shingles and the flashing(?) itself.

Any idea what the _rough _cost to getting these installed would be?

Thank you.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

curls00 said:


> I recall that in the manual for the home (if it were only that simple!) that the previous owner left us, it said that adding gutters can and usually does void the shingle warranty due to the high likelihood of ice/snow build up destroying the shingles and the flashing(?) itself.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------

